

Mariam al Asturlabi - vdfs
https://beforenewton.wordpress.com/daily-readings/science-in-the-islamic-world/mariam-al-ijliya-al-asturlabi/

======
acqq
And fascinatingly enough, I can't find an entry about her in any language
Wikipedia except for the Swedish one:

[https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariam_al-
Ijliya](https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariam_al-Ijliya)

In Sweden Rebecca Forsberg made a GPS-triggered mobile(!) drama Maryam:

[http://dsv.su.se/en/research/profilearea/art/collaboration-w...](http://dsv.su.se/en/research/profilearea/art/collaboration-
with-the-royal-dramatic-theatre-in-the-mobile-drama-maryam-1.133060)

------
dingle_thunk
I found this really interesting.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_Islamic_philosophy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_Islamic_philosophy)

Notable contributions: Scientific method, peer review process, evolution,
psychology, clinical trial process.

I always knew that the Qur'an was unique in posing scientific challenges to
humanity rather than providing neat/tidy stories and explanations... but I
never understood how much this resulted in what we call modernity.

------
vdfs
She was covered in this BBC article but it's in Arabic:
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_6178000/6178790....](http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_6178000/6178790.stm)

------
meric
"...for it to have occurred so long ago in a time that was far less friendly
to women, she must have been extremely talented – and persistent – and her
father must have been incredibly ahead of his time, or desperate to keep the
family tradition alive and lucky she was good at it."

As oppressive ancient society could be to female ambition, I doubt father-
daughter relations was subdued to such an extent all fathers would be
deliberately _unfriendly_ to his daughter. I don't like how this article make
it seem like almost all women are unhappy slaves in ancient Arabia.

